# Bobcat Mount



## Duckhawk (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got back from Antler Creations Taxidermy, I went to check out my Bobcat that just got mounted, and it looks great, it still has to dry and have some paint work, but while I was there I snapped a pics with the blackberry. You owe it to yourself to give these guys a try next time you need some taxidermy work done.  I can't say enough about the quality work they do and the quick turn around time!


----------



## mhayes (Aug 20, 2009)

great job! I've got one running around I need to work on myself.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2009)

cool mount - waiting to get one back myself - congrats


----------



## stuffer (Sep 2, 2009)

*bobcat finished*

hey duckhawk I've just finished the bobcat and it looks great


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drewpatt (Sep 2, 2009)

Good looken kitty


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 2, 2009)

good looking cats!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 2, 2009)

Man that's a really nice mount. Hope you have a good spot for it at home!! Take mores pics when you get it home where she'll stay!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheese-n- crackers,thats a good lookin' cat!


----------



## Fire Dawg 20 (Sep 6, 2009)

hugh does all my mounts and man i couldnt be happier!! good job hugh!!!!


----------



## stuffer (Sep 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## DSGB (Oct 26, 2009)

Any pictures of the finished mount?


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow...that is one of the nicest mounts ive ever seen...congrats on a good one


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 27, 2009)

i have to agree. top notch work. the did 2 fish for me and look awsome. highly recommended!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT

I got one running around and trying to find a taxi that can replicate the face/eyes. That one seems to be about as good as I've seen. Would like to see the finished mount.


----------



## 264 Fred (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks great ! I have heard a lot of good things about his Deer mounts from my buddy . The next buck I kill will be going there!


----------



## tcoker (Nov 6, 2009)

that must be an inner city bobcat... ya know with all the bling in his ears.


----------



## Duckhawk (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are the finished pics!


----------



## bowtechrulez (Nov 6, 2009)

u know xmas is just around the corner and that would look great in my house! lol ...... awesome mount!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! 
Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## WEW (Dec 1, 2009)

I,ve got a mount just like that. Same pose and all.


----------

